# Gas tank screen removal



## mobiledynamics (Nov 21, 2014)

On a Husq/LCT gas tank. How do you remove the filter that's in the tank fill hole. I suppose the level indicator that is part of the filter is just held in by tension with 2 plastic ears ?


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

The red plastic level indicator is fused into the screen assembly and not readily removable. The screen assembly drops into a metal holder and is loose in there. To remove the screen put two fingers into the metal holder and lift it out with the screen. I think I remember the holder clears the tank neck without too much fiddling.

I did not put the screen back in my fuel tank since there is a finer screen on the tank outlet for the fuel line to carb. My gas cans are clean too.


----------



## Town (Jan 31, 2015)

Here is a pic of the filler neck showing the screen holder raised slightly above the neck top surface. Remove the screen holder and screen comes with it.


----------

